# Gadsden Co.



## mockingbird

Let's hear from you hunters who hunt South Georgia's best kept secret-- Gadsden Co., Florida! Anybody seeing signs of rut activity? I just scouted a small tract about 10 miles west of Quincy that I got permission to hunt, and found tracks and saw a medium doe, but no scapes... Any ideas on when the big boys roam free?


----------



## MrgreenJeans

I live in Gadsden but hunt Brooks county Ga.


----------



## Havana Dude

*Mockingbird*

I got your PM. I hunt a small tract over off 270, near the river. Our rut, (chasing) usually occurs mid December- Jan 1 or so. Having said that, I have seen scrapes and hooked trees in August, all the way through to March  I can put money on it though that they will be chasing around Christmas. It seems to vary some when we have dry vs. wet seasons. That probably just means they are staying closer to water when it is dry and we don't have much on our place. I saw a buck chasing a doe, Nov. 3 of this year, and I mean hard, if he could have kicked out in front of himself, he could have tripped her up. However, I have only seen one scrape, that I believe was made by a small 5 point I've been seeing in the same area, and he is very young. I've not seen many deer this year(dry) so far. But I have not been able to go as much this year either. Good luck to ya, and if you got too many deer to handle on your small tract, I'll help you thin them out. You are hunting in big buck territory. I believ the county record was taken in your neck of the woods several several years ago. A friend of mine took a huge 9 pt off a 60 acre tract of planted pines last year in Greensboro.


----------



## mockingbird

Thanks for the info, Havana Dude! I just got permission to hunt this little patch off of 270A  last night, and I'll be sharing it with the owner's son-in-law, who only hunts ocassionally. Its tiny, but surrounded by cutovers, planted pines and lots of patches of big hardwoods. It does have a natural spring (actually a seep out of a ravine), but its year-round water.
I've never hunted Florida before, and its a bit daunting trying to figure out when you can shoot does, when you can use a rifle, etc.-- compared to GA. 

Has anyone hunted Joe Budd? The WMA info sheet mentioned you needed a landowners permit. What the heck is this and where and how do you get one? Seems like a lot of WMA land within a couple hours of Tally.


----------



## Havana Dude

*Mockingbird*

Joe Budd requires a special quota permit, obtained through a random drawing, usually done over the summer sometime I think. If you read the info very carefully, you can show up on Thursdays at the checkstation for a special quota permit drawing also. It is good for  the following 3 days.I believe it is held at 2:00pm. Check on this though, don't go by my word. It is also primitive weapons only. I did it 2 years ago, so it may have changed. Read the pamphlet carefully and you should be OK. It can be a little confusing until you do it one time. Good luck!! You will probably do just fine on your small tract. The only thing i don't like about small tracts(and thats what I hunt) is your limited to such a small area, DUH . I like to scout and find new places, hunt different terrrains.


----------



## Havana Dude

*Deer movement*

You can scratch what I said about not seeing many deer. I botched a shot at an 8 point this morning at 8:20 . Problem with release, shot wide right!! Saw 8-9 turkeys and another deer after the miss, that appeared to be a buck, but could not get a clear view, about 80 yards out.


----------



## mockingbird

Havana Dude, sorry about that missed shot-- but I reckon it'll fire you up to get back out there! I know small patches suck, but a week ago, I had NOWHERE to hunt! I'm thankful for this little piece right now- and you can bet I'm gonna pull a monster 10-point off of it (dreaming a bit here...). How was your hunting experience at Joe Budd? Did you see/kill a lot of deer? Was it crowded with other hunters? Where did you get the pamphlet with the rules? Is it available online?


----------



## mockingbird

Havana dude, Just found the joe Budd rules and map online. Decent hunting out there? might try on Thursday.


----------



## pacecars

Havana Dude said:


> You can scratch what I said about not seeing many deer. I botched a shot at an 8 point this morning at 8:20 . Problem with release, shot wide right!! Saw 8-9 turkeys and another deer after the miss, that appeared to be a buck, but could not get a clear view, about 80 yards out.



Must have been a Seminole release!

Katelyn missed a doe this morning over in Jefferson County


----------



## Havana Dude

*Oh Yea!*



mockingbird said:


> Havana dude, Just found the joe Budd rules and map online. Decent hunting out there? might try on Thursday.



I have never taken a deer out of there. I have seen a butt load of em though. Never deer hunted it much. We used to shoot skirls in there years ago. It is considered to be one of the best public areas in Fl. 

I don't think small tracts suck, I just enjoy exploring new ground once in a while. We consistantly kill deer on our 40 acres.


----------



## Havana Dude

*Pro Hunter*



pacecars said:


> Must have been a Seminole release!
> 
> Katelyn missed a doe this morning over in Jefferson County



The ball bearings had a little corrosion on them after looking at them closer. I put some WD on em to see if they will loosen up.

Tell her to hang in there, it will happen. I guess that means you got in the lease?


----------



## pacecars

Yep.


----------



## Outdoorsnole

I hunt Joe Budd everyweekend when it's open.  I checked a lot of my stand sites in there this past weekend and didn't see too much sign compared to the beginning of Jan. last year.  I think they're just starting to get going.  I found smaller rubs and two scrapes.  I'm guessing that in the next week or two more and bigger rubs will be showing up.  Around the end of Dec. last year they were everywhere.

He's right about being there Thursday at 2.  You go with your license and you can also bring a buddy's (one person can bring two and get drawn together) and then you get put in a raffle and pick which zone you wanna hunt until the spots in the zones all fill up.  G will fill up fast and you more than likely won't get in, it seems like a lot of the old timers somehow have a system where they all get in.  But, there are bigger bucks shot in other zones, but more deer come out of G overall.  It borders a plantation and they're mostly older guys that have been hunting that area forever.

It's the best public land that I've ever hunted for deer, and really great for turkey too in the spring.  It opens this weekend and is archery only until the first week of Jan. then it turns into archery/muzzleloader.  There are food plots around every corner and a few corn fields with some millet in them too for doves.  I saw piles of doves last weekend.  It's also full of squirrels but small game just ended.  

I'll tell you that nice bucks mainly get shot in G, A, D, and C.  A lot of deer get shot in B but it seems like I've seen smaller bucks and mostly does out of there.  There are some really nice creek bottoms with white oaks in them but all the acorns gone for awhile now.

I mainly hunt the bottoms but have some trails that I hunt that are in the pines that border some oaks.  If you sit on fresh trails and hunt the whole weekend, I think you'll get offered a few shots at some deer.  Me and a buddy usually sit the same bottom when we hunt together and sit a couple hundred yards apart and in one evening we sometimes see 6 different bucks, turkeys, and does.  One evening last year was one of my best hunts and I didn't even shoot something.  I saw 16 does, had a small 4 pt. hang around my stand for about an hour feeding all under me and I got video of it, then had a pretty decent 6 pt. walk by me right at dark, and also had a group of turkeys come by.  I felt like I was covered up in animals and just had a good time videoing it all. 

I got a tag every weekend last year.  I think there was once when I didn't get the zone I wanted, but other than that I've had no problems for me and friends.  I could help you out some more if you PM me sometime.

Also last year I saw probably 30 different spikes get shot the whole season and finally this year they changed it to bucks have to have 3 pts. on one side, so it should help out.  I bet in two more years, there will be a lot of nice deer taken out of there.


----------



## mockingbird

Thanks Outdoorsnole! I pm'ed you with a couple questions. If I asked them here, everyone would know I'm a novice!


----------



## Slipper

I hunt in Havana and the week after Xmas/first week Jan. seems to be when the rut is kickin, my place got cut last year so its a total different hunt this year, haven't seen much buck sign, comes back in tomorrow morn(and it's goin to be cooooollllddd) we'll see what happens.


----------



## mockingbird

Slipper-- Keep us posted!


----------



## Slipper

Sat. morn had 4 does run by me and min. later could here a single deer running towards me, a six point came running by me, stopped  less than 10 yards from me, let out a soft grunt and paced back and forth nose to the ground where the does ran through, thought something had spooked them, but the way he was acting looked like a little pre-rut.Ended seeing 15 deer total (12 of them from 10:15-10:45), all from the gound just slippin' through the woods.


----------



## Slipper

Saw a guys trail cam he had out at Joe Budd, couldn't believe some of the bucks in the pics, said he had it so far from the road he wasn't worried about someone taking it, said people wouldn't get that far from the road. 25 yrs or so ago my dad used to hunt out there, but mostly only scrapped horn bucks were shot, evidently Joe Budd has changed.


----------



## hambone44

mockingbird said:


> Let's hear from you hunters who hunt South Georgia's best kept secret-- Gadsden Co., Florida! Anybody seeing signs of rut activity? I just scouted a small tract about 10 miles west of Quincy that I got permission to hunt, and found tracks and saw a medium doe, but no scapes... Any ideas on when the big boys roam free?





    AHHHHAHHahahahhahhahahahahhahahhhahahhahahahhahhahahahhahaahahahhahahhhahahaha....

Best kept secret?? hahahahha..not anymore. I was born in Gadsden (Quincy), and have hunted it since I was 6, along with many of my friends, and TRUST me, Gadsden county is no longer a secret...it has been "INVADED", encroached upon, and infiltrated by "hunters" from the North, South, East and WEST, and it "ain't no fun" watching it happen.

Just don't know why every outsider has to pour into Gadsden county to hunt. It won't matter in a few years, though, it will all be developed, and it won't be anywhere for outsiders or insiders alike, to hunt...

Nossir. Greed takes it all.

Please stay in Joe Budd.


----------



## Outdoorsnole

hambone44 said:


> Just don't know why every outsider has to pour into Gadsden county to hunt. It won't matter in a few years, though, it will all be developed, and it won't be anywhere for outsiders or insiders alike, to hunt...
> 
> Nossir. Greed takes it all.
> 
> Please stay in Joe Budd.



I'll stay in Joe Budd and some private property I hunt there.  There's been some big bucks, including one of the top ten biggest bucks in FL shot on that property.  The development does suck though.  I know some property that is being built on right now that I know for sure had some great genetics on it with some great deer in Gadsden County.  Unfortunetly where those woods used to be are huge buildings for people to sleep in when they're on vacation.


----------



## mkg 1023

Good Genes, good dirt and big bucks all thur in there Little River to Ochlocknee, just now there running out of woods to grow in. Hambone like i, am just sadded by the site we see all through the county we grew up hunting in and our dads and grandad's It is GONE how we knew it.. 
I'd make a bet that there have been more free roaming big bucks killed in between those two rivers than most places in Florida. Back when Joe Budd's really meant "Joe Budds hunting camp. there were for sure some really, really big deer killed that you aren't gonna see registered on the Fla buck register i promise.
The list is longer and longer of properties that are no more. St. Joe has came back and calmied there prizes with the farms and land that bought years ago for near nothing! Anyway Good luck and safe hunting to all ya'll, kill a biggun


----------



## mockingbird

Went out the last couple afternoons on my little 5 acres of woods off of 270A. Nada... Seeing lots of tracks but no scrapes. Anybody around there seeing any sign?
Went to Joe Budd Friday and drove down Office Road in Zone G. Gawd, there's some thick swamp back in there!


----------



## Son

*Gadsden Co*

Hey Bird, ya can't eat scrapes, hunt where you see the tracks. Our bucks are just beginning to scrape, but none have freshened since the rain.


----------



## Havana Dude

*Report*

1- 10 point taken (another member)on 12-10-06 tending 2 does, but not chasing. In fact, he walked a seperate direction from the does he was with.

1- 8 point taken (me)on 12-16-06 steadily following 2 does, but not real excited. 115lbs

1- doe taken by my son on 12-20-06. One of about 9 does in the group. 105 lbs (His first kill while in a stand by himself, yeeeeeaaaaa!!!!!)

My take on it from where I hunt is the rut is somewhat delayed due to the heat in my opinion. Cooler temps forecast for mid next week. I predict some chasing will begin this week, especially following this rain we are in for.

If you factor in, I missed an 8 point during bow, a buddy of mine missed a nice 6 the same evening my son killed his doe, we are in line for one of our best seasons in a while. All this on 40 acres. Keep it up, your small tract will pay off, probably sooner than you think. My buddy that killed the big nine near where you hunt said he and his father have not been seeing many on there 60 acre tract. Pressure from other places will push them to you pretty soon. Good luck.


----------



## mockingbird

Thanks guys-- I reckon I'll hit it hard with this cool snap. Son, great advice. I've actually been hunting a bit away from the tracks I found just because its more fun to sit up in a laurel tree in a creek bottom with a spring-fed creek trickling by than up by the abandoned mobile home where I saw the tracks. There are probably tracks in the bottom as well, but a great Florida bowhunter once advised me not to walk all over the place scouting for sign...


----------



## Son

*Gadsden co*

Yep, it's always best to let the deer make the tracks. The less you make, the more they will feel secure.


----------



## Havana Dude

*12-26-06*

Sat from daylight till noon. Saw absolutely nothing. I may have missed the mark with the delayed rut talk. We may be seeing post rut cool down in activity . I really have not been able to go as much as in years past, and don't really have a good handle on activity. It could also be the 5" of rain we got Christmas eve. I just try and be there when I can. I'm on a 48 hour shift right now, and next chance i get will be Friday morning.   Good luck to all!!


----------



## mockingbird

Havana Dude,
I went out yesterday afternoon. The neighbor on the land behind me drove up as I was putting on the orange at my truck, and we met and had a good conversation across the fence. He said his bro-in-law hunts his place a lot and he felt the rut hasn't happened yet because of summer-like weather and won't even hunt seriously until January. A couple other folks have told me this, also. As we were talking, a HUGE doe (120 lb.+) jumped up right behind him and bounced down into the woods! He cursed because he didn't see any does last week. I went out and sat in a pop-up. Saw my first scrape out there on the way in. Rattled toward dark, but saw nothing. It was cold though and I had fun sitting there watching the day die away. Ate at the Salvadorian restaurant east of Piggly Wiggly on the way home, then ate Tums the rest of the night.


----------



## Havana Dude

*wierd rut*

I really can't get a handle on it. As I said before, I saw a buck doggin a doe hard Nov 3, then killed the 8, 
 12-16 , following 2 does, and the 10 the other fellow killed on the 10th, acted like he could care less about the 2 does in his vicinity. Full moon Jan 3  may get the ball rolling good, I don't know.I am anxiuos about checking for new sign since all the rain the other night. I drive 1 mile on a sandy dirt road on the way in to my place, and Tuesday morning, there was one set of tire tracks in the road and almost no sign of fresh deer tracks at all. Alot of water in our woods now after the rain, that should help us out. One other note. Our best stand in years past has been virtually void of activity, at least when we are in that stand.


----------



## Havana Dude

*Good start to the new year*

I took a good 6 point this afternoon at 5:30. 15 1/2" spread, 13 1/2"between tips,141 lb, about 3 minutes behind a doe.
This morning, I saw a small spike(not even legal) at 8:20, a legal spike at 8:30, and a small 7 point at 9:10. All cruisin, not feeding, headed for known bedding areas. Saw some fresh scrapes this afternoon while trailing my buck. All this action occurred right after that line of showers passed through about 7:30.


----------



## mockingbird

Dang, Havana Dude, you're killin' me!


----------



## nolesfan

Joe Budd should be good this weekend.  Last year, I saw three eight points, a six point, and a spike during the January archery hunt.  I'm hoping the warm weather and full moon will not hamper the rut in there too much.


----------



## nolesfan

Do any of you guys know of any leases in Gadsden County?  I know it's a long shot but figured I would ask anyway?


----------



## Havana Dude

*Nope*

But I will keep my eyes and ears open for ya'll. Ya'll look also maybe for  a small tract we could all get into. Several of us from Gadsden/Tally area on here now.


----------



## nolesfan

Sounds like a plan.  I'll be lookin as well.


----------



## mockingbird

Me, too. I'm asking around.


----------



## Havana Dude

*8:30 a.m.*

7 pt. Taken. 115 Lbs. About 11-12" spread. Typical Fl. Buck. Tally so far

1- 10 Point- Another member  12-10-06
1- 8 Point- myself    12-16-06
1- Doe   my son  12-20-06
1- 6 Point- myself 1-1-07
1- 7 Point- 1-10-07

All on 40 acres.


----------



## mkg 1023

Yes, Typical in Fla for it to get shot before it's time.. But hey man that is you and yours ya'll getttum.


----------



## hambone44

(please stay away from northwest gadsden county ) we try to manage the bucks through there and it is obvious ya'll shoot the little boys..thanks!


----------



## Havana Dude

*???????????????????*



hambone44 said:


> (please stay away from northwest gadsden county ) we try to manage the bucks through there and it is obvious ya'll shoot the little boys..thanks!



Who asked your opinion on the quality of bucks we kill? I'd like to see you manage 40 acres for quality, when everyone else around us, (some 4000 acres, shoots 6 point or better just like us). Sorry for not living up to your standards. And don't fret, I won't be no where near where you hunt, nor will I criticize you for what you kill. I don't understand your need to post what you posted. No hard feelings, you do your thing and I'll do mine.


----------



## Havana Dude

*?????????*



mkg 1023 said:


> Yes, Typical in Fla for it to get shot before it's time.. But hey man that is you and yours ya'll getttum.



I understand your point. However, it gets old passing up these bucks only to see em on the skinnin rack or in the bed of a pick up. I'm all in favor of changing the laws regarding antler size, but until then, you cannot force it on every one. I guess I'm just not worthy of being in the presence of all this greatness. Sorry to have bored you fellas with this. Won't happen again.


----------



## MrgreenJeans

hambone44 said:


> (please stay away from northwest gadsden county ) we try to manage the bucks through there and it is obvious ya'll shoot the little boys..thanks!




This is the most ignorant statement I have read on this forum in quite a while. I can assure you that you do not speak for the entire NW Gadsden county. As a matter of fact, I do believe I feel dumber for reading your post.


----------



## nolesfan

Don't listen to their crap.  Probably just another one of those elitist plantation hunters.  Old Coca-Cola money I'm sure (Quincy).  It's all about enjoying your hunting experience and it sounds like you guys are having a great season.  Don't get me wrong, I like to shoot big bucks as well, but I adjust my standards accordingly depending on the land that I am hunting.


----------



## Havana Dude

*Yea*



nolesfan said:


> Don't listen to their crap.  Probably just another one of those elitist plantation hunters.  Old Coca-Cola money I'm sure (Quincy).  It's all about enjoying your hunting experience and it sounds like you guys are having a great season.  Don't get me wrong, I like to shoot big bucks as well, but I adjust my standards accordingly depending on the land that I am hunting.



You're probably right. Just struck a nerve, hence the response. 99% of the time I do ignore that sort of crap. 

Anyways, saw 2 does this morning, and a 5-point, 30 minutes behind them, nose to the ground and at a jog. I believe, not certain as i did not see him, but I believe the does may have run up on a bigger buck after I saw them. When the 5 pt. came into view trailing, he put the brakes on, turned around and went back basically where he came from.


----------



## mockingbird

Havana Dude,
Congrats on the deer! I've been busy the last week but hope to get out there tomorrow!


----------



## mkg 1023

Havana Dude said:


> I understand your point. However, it gets old passing up these bucks only to see em on the skinnin rack or in the bed of a pick up. I'm all in favor of changing the laws regarding antler size, but until then, you cannot force it on every one. I guess I'm just not worthy of being in the presence of all this greatness. Sorry to have bored you fellas with this. Won't happen again.[/QUOTE
> 
> Well when you come onto a public message board and post things people reply that is how it works.  You made a statement that i thought was a feel good for you or whoever to kill a inmature deer. so i replied. You made it sound like that deer was just small cause he was "typical Fla deer"
> Don't let other folks killing the dumbest deer in the woods( small bucks) stop you from doing what is right to get big bucks. I care about the quality of deer in Gadsden county born and rasied and hunted my whole life here. So yes, i'm going to reply to post about deer hunting and deer kills in Gadsden county.
> Let that young hunter son of yours kill them kinda deer. I'm all for young hunters and new hunters to kill um some bucks right out the gate, but there comes a time where you have to up your standards and relize the number of bucks you kill means nothing on the type of hunter you are. Gadseden county is getting more and more crowded there are hunters in every nook and cranny. The take-take mentality and over kill of small bucks hurts everybody. If you want meat kill a doe we got lots of them. i don't know what your comment meant about"being in the presence of this greatness'?? If you want to say someting or deabte me about anything i've said fine, i feel strong about my beliefs and strong passion for hunting in Gadsden county So don't take it personal..


----------



## mkg 1023

nolesfan said:


> Don't listen to their crap.  Probably just another one of those elitist plantation hunters.  Old Coca-Cola money I'm sure (Quincy).  It's all about enjoying your hunting experience and it sounds like you guys are having a great season.  Don't get me wrong, I like to shoot big bucks as well, but I adjust my standards accordingly depending on the land that I am hunting.




Tell me what i said in my post that was crap? 



(Quote)
"Probably just another one of those elitist plantation hunters.  Old Coca-Cola money I'm sure (Quincy)."  

I really hope you don't take that ignorance to the woods with you.


----------



## hambone44

No Coca-Cola money here. (Maybe shade tobacco), and no plantations for sure, but I happen to be fortunate enough in these days of diminishing hunting lands, to know a generous family who allows me to share in the hunting on their land with them.

I have killed 3 bucks and 1 doe in the 6 years I have been hunting in there, two 8 points and one 7 point, 2 of them with my bow. I have seen many, many, many more bucks, and watched them feed around and walk right on by. 

I enjoy the experience of being there probably moreso than shooting one. While I am sure some hunters on the adjacent lands do not abide by quality management guidelines, I do not feel they fully negate our practices of the same.

Sure, you can use the old fallback of, "well, if I don't shoot them, someone else will", but there will always be some who woudl make it, if YOU will only not take the small one down. It only makes your situation worse if you shoot that 6 point assuming he will get shot anyway, because every six point does not get shot. 

What  you do where you are hunting is surely your business, but I was only saying that if I can sit there for years and watch many smaller racked bucks walking around and let them pass, sure don't want any additional folks hunting near me with "if it's brown, it's down" 
mentality.

I actually enjoy taking photos as much or more than shooting. Check out the photo attached that I took this past summer, and see that there are really two gun "shooters" in the group by the standards we abide by.

There are 2-3 more in the group, that, yes, I would take by bow for sure. Yes, this is a Gadsden county pic. See what passing up little fellers will get ye?

Didn't mean to offend you all, but hey, if I can do it 95% of the time, please don't shoot that deer I let walk by.


----------



## Havana Dude

mkg 1023 said:


> Havana Dude said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand your point. However, it gets old passing up these bucks only to see em on the skinnin rack or in the bed of a pick up. I'm all in favor of changing the laws regarding antler size, but until then, you cannot force it on every one. I guess I'm just not worthy of being in the presence of all this greatness. Sorry to have bored you fellas with this. Won't happen again.[/QUOTE
> 
> Well when you come onto a public message board and post things people reply that is how it works.  You made a statement that i thought was a feel good for you or whoever to kill a inmature deer. so i replied. You made it sound like that deer was just small cause he was "typical Fla deer"
> Don't let other folks killing the dumbest deer in the woods( small bucks) stop you from doing what is right to get big bucks. I care about the quality of deer in Gadsden county born and rasied and hunted my whole life here. So yes, i'm going to reply to post about deer hunting and deer kills in Gadsden county.
> Let that young hunter son of yours kill them kinda deer. I'm all for young hunters and new hunters to kill um some bucks right out the gate, but there comes a time where you have to up your standards and relize the number of bucks you kill means nothing on the type of hunter you are. Gadseden county is getting more and more crowded there are hunters in every nook and cranny. The take-take mentality and over kill of small bucks hurts everybody. If you want meat kill a doe we got lots of them. i don't know what your comment meant about"being in the presence of this greatness'?? If you want to say someting or deabte me about anything i've said fine, i feel strong about my beliefs and strong passion for hunting in Gadsden county So don't take it personal..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well you criticize me for taking legal bucks, and then encourage me to shoot does, which is illegal beyond the week of doe days. Don't take it personal?I don't always get to go during this time, as it is so close to Christmas,and my work schedule. Plus, I refuse to kill a doe with a fawn in tow, or a small doe, due to the fact that it could be a yearlin buck. I sat and watched on 2 seperate occasions, fawns nursing on their mothers this year. I have watched countless bucks under AND over our self imposed 6 point or better rule. I have no desire to debate anyone on this or any other board. This was on a thread about Gadsden county. None of my statements are "feel good" for me. Others showed interest in activity in Gadsden county and I responded. If you would like, I can delete the whole thread, and spare you all the discomfort of having to view it. Or you could simply not open the thread, makes no difference to me.And yes I do take it personally. I would never, and have never made a post on here criticizing anyone for their style of hunting or their kills.
Click to expand...


----------



## mkg 1023

Well like i said if you post on a message board that is what people do they respond. It's your right to shoot whatever you want, but when you post about it don't expect everybody  to agree with you and your bunch killing deer that are shot before there mature. I can tell by just the little bit you have written that your not intrested in getting better bigger bucks in Gadsden county. and again that's your right, but be ready when you post your buck numbers to get feedback and it might  always not be in your favor. I can see by your tone that i upset you and i apoligize for that. 

Don't spare me anything i'm a big boy and can handle it. so don't delete on my behalf. The only discomfront i get is knowing what we could have in Gadsden county if shooters would let them little bucks walk and stop making excuses for killing them. Everybody likes to shoot a big buck right.


----------



## Havana Dude

*Look*

I try and get along with everyone. Heck we would probably be good friends away from the internet. This is accomplishing absolutely nothing. I wish you nothing but the best in the future and I don't even have a clue who you are.

All of your points made so far, I was well aware of way prior to you posting them. Every situation is different and calls for different courses of action. It truly is sad that you would make a comment that I don't care to see bigger bucks in Gadsden county. That simply is not true. I could try and explain my reasons for what we do, but I'm afraid it is pointless at this time. 

I also am well aware that most folks on here disagree with me on the standards we hunt by. Afterall this is a Georgia based sight, and I'm sure all the bucks I kill would not even warrant picking up their rifle and scoping them out. Thats OK with me. They are not running me down for it either. Again, I wish you all the best, and good luck finishing out the season.


----------



## msp

*Havana Dude*

Congrats on the deer HD. Thats pretty good for 40 acres. 

msp


----------



## mockingbird

I got permission to hunt a couple of acres in Gadsden Co. this season so, having never hunted Florida before, I thought I'd start a thread to see what's up down in this neck of the woods. Here's what I think I've found. There are two different sets of rules that apply to hunters depending on how much land they own (put shortly, money = privilege). Folks with lots of land can get permits to shoot does all season. They can shoot does for meat and let the bucks grow. Folks with little pieces of land get 5 days or a week right in the pre-Christmas rush-time to take does. So if a person on the small plot wants 2 or 3 or 4 deer in the freezer, its more than likely gonna be bucks. This seems REALLY screwy to me. The guy across from where I hunt owns 100 or so acres. The state biologist came out, did whatever they do, and told him the doe:buck ratio in his area was 12:1! He can't shoot does except for a week and he didn't see any does without children in tow that week.
Fortunately, I have a place in Georgia where I can shoot does for meat, so my Gadsden Co. hunting will be selective. But I see a real problem with the "double standard" doe limit, and also, with no season limit on bucks. The way the rules look to me, you can take a buck every day of the hunting season! Who came up with these rules? What are they smoking? Who do you write to tell them you think this is screwed up? Would anybody listen?
Anyway, that's my 2 cents. I wish everybody here a great (and safe) remainder of the hunting season!


----------



## Havana Dude

*Mockingbird*

You have basically hit the nail on the head. With the exceptiom of one thing. You may take TWO bucks a day, all season long. Totally insane if you ask me! A couple years ago, the game commission put out a survey in FL., polling hunters about potential changes to the buck/doe harvest regulations. Choices to pick from resembled those of Ga.. If I remember correctly though, no changes to the doe regulations(I could be wrong). I would be in favor of major changes to the rules including shorter season, forked horn rule, doe tags etc..

In my case, the way the rules read, I am not eligable for doe tags, ever. You must have 640 contiguous acres, to qualify, or at least 150 acres adjoining someone who already gets doe tags. Neither applies  to our group.

By the way, the survey ended in a dead tie. 50% in favor of change and 50% in favor of leaving it the way it is. The game commission dropped its efforts to change the rules. I would love to see the changes happen. Maybe we should petition the commission to try again? I don't know. I wish I had the time to devote to such an effort. Maybe we could petition the local government to make changes if that is even possible, I doubt it without approval from the state.

Lets find out who to write and start a letter writing campaign. Who knows, it may work. I am all in favor of killing bigger bucks, despite being accused of not being in favor. This state and this county in particular has the potential to grow some monster bucks. Until a fundamental, state wide change is made though, I don't think it will happen. It would be to the states and couties benefit to have this happen, as more people from out of state would be inclined to visit and spend their money here. I don't necessarily like the idea of that, but that may be the catilyst(sp?) that makes it all happen. Good post MB


----------



## nolesfan

I know this will be a little controversial for some of the more conservative hunters on here.  I have a place to hunt in Madison County Florida where the buck to doe ratio is really screwed up.  Well, I just consider those does as Georgia deer and tag them as such.


----------



## Havana Dude

*More ammo to be criticized about*

My son(Stinkypete) killed a nice 8 point this morning. First buck by himself.(Got his first doe by himself earlier this year ). Alot of firsts had this year. 115 Lb.  12" spread. This his second buck ever.


----------



## mockingbird

HD,
A SUPER congratulations to Stinkypete!!!!!!


----------



## hambone44

Havana Dude said:


> My son(Stinkypete) killed a nice 8 point this morning. First buck by himself.(Got his first doe by himself earlier this year ). Alot of firsts had this year. 115 Lb.  12" spread. This his second buck ever.



Looks like the son is killing bigger one sthan the adults...


----------



## mockingbird

*Gadsden 10 acre adventure...*

Gave up on my hang-on down in the creek bottom after hearing too much comotion up behind me. My pop-up wasn't too inviting either-- misplaced on tracks that I now believe to made at night. Last week I decided to put a little plastic elementary-school chair down in the woods facing the gnarliest tangle I've ever seen. Set it behind a couple little smooth red-barked tree trunks I think they call "ironwood trees"-- with vines of all sorts all growning up them-- about 40 yards from the tangle. The woods I was in are semi-open at ground level, affording a 30-40 clear(ish) shot. Thick up high though-- that's why I never put a tree-stand down there before the season. I figured I'd have to have the wind coming directly out of that tangle and have it constistent. I'd have to draw when the deer walked behind a tree, so I took my sling off to reduce the chance of noise. Yesterday I did the usual de-scent shower, clothes, change-at-the-truck routine and headed down through the pasture toward the woods. The wind was right. So to the chair I headed. I took 20 minutes to go in the last 100 yards, taking one or two steps at a time, trying to sound like a squirrel rustling around in the oak leaves. Sat a couple hours listening to squirrels and the neighboring club with their freakin' doe permits blastin' away. Just before dark I saw movement straight ahead in the tangle. A giant doe started toward me, walking slow and veering a bit to my left. It passed behind a big oak where I could have drawn if it was a buck, then 15 or 20 yards to my left. It saw me and froze. Talk about heart-pounding action! After a couple minutes it decided I was OK and spent the next 10 minutes 40 or so yards to my left, kicking leaves under water oaks. I saw other deer in the tangle but it was too dark to make them out and they didn't come out. After I couldn't hear the deer any more, I worked my way out of there like a squirrel again. 
This afternoon the wind was correct again, so I figured what the heck-- I'll try down there again for a buck. Sat until almost dark and nada. With shooting light near gone I did something, that in hind sight, may have been a mistake. I pulled out my tiny buck-grunt and gave two short quiet grunts. Almost immediately four deer appeared 25 yards to my RIGHT. All big does and they were checking me out! 20 FREAKIN' YARDS AWAY! Then six more does of varying sizes-- and ten deer were standing there checking me out! For a minute or two NOBODY moved (I told you the wind was perfect)! Then convinced I wasn't a buck they slowly moved on-- never alarmed. Then another deer appeared and followed the direction of the departed herd. Then another and finally another! It was so dark at this point I couldn't tell buck or doe anymore. Just sat there in that little chair in AWE! Folks, that is my FIRST on-the-ground, no-blind deer experience! And it was awesome! Who cares I didn't take one home! I think I got away with this because of 1. the wind, 2. scent control, 3.Camo gloves and hood with eye slits, and 4. (and this is a hunch) deer are used to seeing people walking-- or up in trees-- but never sitting in a chair in the middle of the woods! Wow! What a great day!


----------



## Havana Dude

Sounds like you done found the spot. Hang in there That buck will come out sooner or later. I did not see a thing yesterday morning, and could not go last evening. Son saw a flock of turkeys 8-10.


----------



## mkg 1023

Havana Dude said:


> My son(Stinkypete) killed a nice 8 point this morning. First buck by himself.(Got his first doe by himself earlier this year ). Alot of firsts had this year. 115 Lb.  12" spread. This his second buck ever.



"more ammo to be critized about"   by who???  

Good deal, i bet he was all smiles...  like i said in about 4post up 


Let that young hunter son of yours kill them kinda deer. I'm all for young hunters and new hunters to kill um some bucks right out the gate.


----------



## Havana Dude

*Mockingbird*

Any luck with that buck yet?


----------



## mockingbird

HD,
Gave it a rest after the big herd walk-by, because its such a small bit of land. Went out again today though, sweated and saw nothing. Dang, we need rain-- those leaves are getting louder and louder! Somebody is gettin' 'em, because I hear shots close by every time I'm out there! Is that you? Wish it wasn't so late in the season, or I'd move a pop-up down in there. But with 3 weeks to go, it would probably freak them out. Whatta think?


----------



## RiverRunner

Just ran across this thread....ya'll just be glad you have somewhere in Gadsden County to actually hunt!  

Congrats HD on your harvest this year and your son killing his first Doe and buck by himself.  I can't wait until my 18 month old gets old enough to go with me.  I bought his lifetime Huntin/Fishin license when he was only 4 months old.  I hope to be established in a club near here or have access to a small tract like you by the time he gets old enough(stay quite enough) to go with me.

Congrats again....and thanks Mockingbird for the story with the chair, I felt like I was sitting there with you.

We'll have to start a new thread at the begining of next year!


----------



## mockingbird

River-runner!
We'll git 'em this fall buddy!


----------

